# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Полготовка к книжной ярмарке с участием ББТ

## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы!

Примите, пожалуйста, наши смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

С 16 по 21 марта 2011 года на ВВЦ (павильон 57, стенд D31) пройдет 14-я Национальная выставка-ярмарка "Книги России". В этом году наше участие в книжной выставке пройдет под знаком круглой даты – 40-летия Движения сознания Кришны в России!

Благодаря официальному участию в выставке под вывеской «Бхактиведанта Бук Траст» мы можем представить людям уникальные книги Шрилы Прабхупады и сделать Шрилу Прабхупаду узнаваемой и уважаемой личностью. Мы хотим, чтобы Шрила Прабхупада стал известен всем в России как заслуженный ученый, философ, посвятивший свою жизнь распространению ведического знания за пределами Индии.

Недавний положительный опыт участия уже в двух подобных в книжных выставках вдохновляет нас на развитие этого успешного проекта. Тем более что в этом году время проведения выставки совпадает с праздником Гаура-Пурнимы!

Присоединяйтесь к трансцендентной миссии санкиртаны! Нам требуется ваша поддержка, чтобы провести это мероприятие на достойном уровне. Мы будем очень благодарны вам за ваше участие и пожертвования.

Бюджет выставки составляет свыше 80 тыс. рублей. Сюда входят: аренда стенда, оформление стенда, печать рекламных материалов, оплата прасада для преданных и раздачи гостям, проведение презентаций и другие расходы.

Пожалуйста, сдавайте ваши пожертвования Радха Дамодару прабху, Ядунандане прабху (Отдел по связям с общественностью) либо в Отдел приема пожертвований храма на Динамо с пометкой "на участие в книжной выставке". Также у вас будет возможность сделать целевое пожертвование во время воскресной программы за специально организованным столиком.

Если Вы хотите помочь проекту выставки личным служением, то нужна помощь по таким направлениям:
- транспорт для доставки и вывоза книг с выставки;
- транспорт для проповедников из ашрама Юрлово;
- распространители листовок по книжным магазинам и йога-клубам;
- доставка обедов для участников выставки.

По вопросам участия в организации и проведения выставки обращайтесь, пожалуйста, к Олесе Подцероб по контактам 8903-235-90-66, olessiap@rambler.ru или к Марине Никулиной - 8917-557-63-38, marina.nikulina@mail.ru.

С уважением,
Оргкомитет выставочного проекта

----------


## Aniruddha das

Фотографии с выставки

----------

